# [SOLVED] Network Adapter does not appear in Network Connections



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi.

I am trying to help heatherfish24 solve a Networking Issue.

Her network connections window shows a dial-up connection and 1394 Connection but no local area connection.

I believe the Local Area Connection Adapter is a *Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection* but I cannot find any way of installing it (though it shows as installed in Device Manager).

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Techie.UK


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Network Adapter does not appear in Network Connections*

It would help a bunch to see all the data involved. Have you uninstalled the adapter in device manager and rebooted?

Why did you start a new thread on this, since she already has a thread going on the issue. :4-dontkno


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Network Adapter does not appear in Network Connections*

There aren't really many details to give. This is about it:

Name [00000001] Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Adapter Type Not Available
Product Type Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Installed Yes
PNP Device ID Not Available
Last Reset 7/7/2008 3:59 AM
Index 1
Service Name e1express
IP Address Not Available
IP Subnet Not Available
Default IP Gateway Not Available
DHCP Enabled Yes
DHCP Server Not Available
DHCP Lease Expires Not Available
DHCP Lease Obtained Not Available
MAC Address Not Available

FYI: I started a new thread because I felt this was only a partial element of the issue to which the original thread was related. This element of the original issue is focused on the Network Adapter so this seemed a sensible place to post it to recieve more specific expertise.


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Network Adapter does not appear in Network Connections*

try uninstalling the NIC in the Device Manager...reboot the machine...should bring up the new found hardware window...most NIC drivers are pre-installed on windows...choose the correct one and re-install it...if doing this make you feel a little uneasy...here's the link for the driver for the card...do the same uninstall...choose advanced/have disc/browse to folder containing the driver...

```
http://www.soft32.com/download_185291.html
```


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Network Adapter does not appear in Network Connections*

Thanks for your comments and suggestions.

I will let you know how they work out.

Regards.


----------



## Techie.UK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Network Adapter does not appear in Network Connections*

Thank you johnwill and A#1 for your suggestions. Uninstalling and reinstalling the network adapter worked.

Heatherfish24's problem is solved and she is very happy.

Thanks again!

Regards,

Techie.UK


----------

